# Facebook and you



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

What is your stand about this social network and do you have an account? i think its not so bad if used in normal doses... This is my account
https://www.facebook.com/BlueNephilim


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Trouble is, Flamme, a great many facebook users don't seem to have any idea what 'normal doses' mean. Facebook was a good idea, especially for people far away from each other to get/stay in touch but the service in general was soon hit by an avalanche of inane, immature and self-indulgent rubbish which would be better off restricted to minimum exposure on private forums.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/number-of-users-who-actually-enjoy-facebook-down-t,29503/


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I actually like Facebook. I can spy on my friends and be self-righteously shocked at their self-indulgence, plus I can quote people I've never met to make me sound smarter and more well-read than I really am. 

Seriously, I do like keeping in touch with people I know or used to know but have moved away.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I do not have friends, so I need no Facebook. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I have an account, but have done little with it myself: there's no photo, and I never update it. Occasionally I enjoy seeing what others have done, and party invites, school discussions, urgent questions and so forth are all handled using Facebook, so I check the website a few times a day to see if there's any new information. I've never really liked 'chatting' over the Internet as it is commonly practiced; I just want to talk in real-life, so I rarely do anything with the chat-feature besides making appointments. A pragmatic approach, to be sure, but it has worked well so far. I know I'm not the only one. 

'Facebooking' as a verb, which I've encountered often, is a little vague to me - what exactly are people doing there all the time? Playing games and chatting?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I opened an account and immediately became annoyed with the friend requests from people I hadn't seen or thought about in years.

I'm not sure this new idea of never losing touch with people is such a good thing. People in your life should be like seasons, they should come and go. There is no need to stay in touch with everyone you've ever had a beer with for the rest of your life.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a fb account: I log in perhaps once every 9 months, just to confirm that there is nothing going on there. Sure, I have looked around, but I am not interested in looking at pictures of people's cute dogs, reading about what they had for supper and, mostly, getting bombarded with all kinds of (inappropriate) advertising. I prefer google plus, but, minus the advertising, and plus some more serious content, there isn't much going on there, either.

I use the latter for reading the news. Sometimes I post a comment, but I don't see the point of it. What purpose do the comments have, other than allowing us to vent? I am not interested in having time-wasting conversations about news events or anything, for that matter, posted to the web.

In both cases, I object to the fact that neither of these services do housecleaning. An interactive site that encourages user input must be stringently maintained. Why should articles, rants, ill-considered posts, and meaningful comments, too, be on the web for years on end? Old articles and their comments must expire and be deleted after a reasonable length of time or a maximum of one year. On fb, doing that manually is nearly impossible; on g+, you can manually review your comments and delete them after you feel that everyone who should see what you wrote has done so. I don't object to stating my opinions, but I don't appreciate having it all recorded and stored for years without end and I have little to no control over editing or removing utterances that have outlived their duration of import.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Being neither a socialite, wannabe socialite, blowhard nor one of the terminally bored, I have little use for Facebook. I did have an account for a while, but it started to get old sometime between the 40th and 50th add from someone I either didn't know or didn't like, their only even remotely tenuous connection to me being that we happened to attend the same educational facility during our youth. 

Bah, I say! Bah!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Well its like a knife or a gun or a baseball bat...The use depends from the hand or in this case mind which uses it...I had a lot of friends from highschool, even from elementary school i have lost track of some people abroad and its the best and most effective way for us to communicate fast and cheap. Also i have met couple of cool ''new people'', many douchebags and bitches but thats life even when you turn down the PC.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a Facebook account, it doesn't burden me, I use it for keeping in touch with family abroad, post vids, photos of my coffee in Butlers, joke with pals. It's a strange one because I do have "friends" who are people I never met or heard of. Accidents, I presume. I added them and it doesn't bother me.

I'm not one of these people who's anxious about privacy or security issues. If Obama wants to snoop on me and use photos of me lying on the beach in Sardinia in the war against terror, he's welcome - but he's odd...


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I dont get that paranoia also...


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Their argument is about the principles of 'spying' on people, not about what they spy on, or so it appears from what I've seen. Few people would care about the government hearing some mundane phone conversations they had or seeing some trivial Facebook photos of them. 

I don't 'add' people I haven't at least spoken to.. No need.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2013)

I've got an account, and I use it to...er...well, actually, I don't like it much. It's not easy to understand, I don't have enough friends to make it worth my while friending them and I'm reluctant to use it to keep in touch with my family...


so I use it spy on my sons and chat to my wife...

....hey, why am I using FB to chat to the woman I live with?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a Facebook, but I don't use it as much as I could. It's not about "spying", it's about keeping in touch with people and sharing things with them. I log in and check it at least once a day, but I don't post all that much. I once had the same profile pic for almost a whole year...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, Facebook is mostly unnecessary information about the personal lives of people. 
If I want to get to know someone, I talk to them.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love Facebook. I came on to it because of an old school friend that I'd found on a UK internet site, Friends Reunited. Using the information from this site I tracked down several old school friends. This was important to me because I'd had to leave the school owing to my father's career and had lost touch with my roots. I now am friends with ten friends from York, as well as my family & 2 violinist friends. My total friend list is under 30 & my privacy settings are tight. I use the site to store family photos and photos of York, and my pals and I have had many conversations on FB about the school and the memories we have of teachers. My relatives have been able to access the family photo archive.

At the beginning, I was a bit obsessed - just as I am at present with TC - but now I check it and respond to Friends' messages, but I don't post a lot. I delete posts routinely once they've served their purpose. I also use my FB page to download YouTube links and further my music education. I hear about sponsored charity efforts my friends are making, and can support them. What's not to like?


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I love Facebook. I came on to it because of an old school friend that I'd found on a UK internet site, Friends Reunited. Using the information from this site I tracked down several old school friends. This was important to me because I'd had to leave the school owing to my father's career and had lost touch with my roots. I now am friends with ten friends from York, as well as my family & 2 violinist friends. My total friend list is under 30 & my privacy settings are tight. I use the site to store family photos and photos of York, and my pals and I have had many conversations on FB about the school and the memories we have of teachers. My relatives have been able to access the family photo archive.
> 
> At the beginning, I was a bit obsessed - just as I am at present with TC - but now I check it and respond to Friends' messages, but I don't post a lot. I delete posts routinely once they've served their purpose. I also use my FB page to download YouTube links and further my music education. I hear about sponsored charity efforts my friends are making, and can support them. What's not to like?


Restraint is the word, isn't it? Most people don't use facebook this carefully, though.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I 'caved' to getting a FB account only after several friends, all geographically now far afield from when we first met, had abandoned all message media but FB -- no email, no other medium but FB is their choice.

I keep contacts there with about under twenty people, and use it very little, and do not check it often or with any sense of urgency. I think the venue more than a lot as not necessary in the slightest. 

What many use it for I find pretty lame.

Even then, with one friend a foodie, and another with no sense that maybe one picture of your two year-old per week might already be tipping what is acceptable or interesting, I tend to look at it in very brief quick glances, and spend only moments there when logged on before I'm again logged out.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh it would certainly not be useful to have facebook if you had just the minimal number of connections. As a college student, I have to be connected with the different communities I'm a part of, particularly the Music School, and my Christian friends (on and off campus). I don't like using the phone because I actually am not addicted to my phone, and I have very few numbers in my phone (I only talk to my parents and my flute professor with it for the most part, and text friends). Facebook/Internet replaces phone addiction because I only have a minutes-based plan on my phone so everything is paid by the dollar. However, my cell phone has also been indispensable too, considering I must text my chamber musician group and other friends about rehearsals and stuff, besides through email and facebook. But I go for cheap, so facebook is the fastest way to get in contact with friends for me.

I also love to see what happens in my friend's lives for this reason! I love to see the pictures they take of things, I'm not jealous of all. Considering I like uploading pictures too.  To send a picture to a person costs 1.5 minutes on my phone! I avoid that as much as possible.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My FaceBook account is ostensibly to keep in touch with friends I made while traveling around the country to art shows. It lets people who bought my art know I'm still alive and so their investment is still not worth much. See, I'm doing a public service. I never post anything there I don't mind the public seeing, even people I don't know. I mean - it's a public forum. Duh.

Lately I'm on hiatus from it because the political ranting and snarkiness got me depressed. I just had to get away for a while. However, here is my page:

https://www.facebook.com/kevin.ward.750


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

I can be reach by Facebook 24 hours....


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I prefer the messaging system on FB to my email because I can tell that the person saw my letter and at what time. I can even 'chat' directly to them if I see that they are on FB too. And it's easier for someone like me, not very good at IT, to upload photos to send them. My brothers & sisters are scattered. They are not all on FB, but my sisters are, and it has drawn me closer to them and to their children. And there really isn't a more convenient way of sharing my father's photographs from the 1950s with them. 

I have the small compact model, but I can see the uses of a larger group of friends. My violin teacher has nearly 700 and very many of them are musicians, which must be important to a man who makes half his living from teaching and half from random gigs here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

So sometimes I find Facebook pretty annoying. This funny article pretty much sums up my views. Seven Ways to be Insufferable on Facebook.

...a friend shared this article with me on Facebook. So I suppose Facebook does have its uses.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I use Facebook on a daily basis.

My profile is extremely secret!

Feel free to add me.
https://www.facebook.com/jani.hanninen.167


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't have an account, I've always been into blogs and forums more than into these types of sites. I use my mobile to text when I want to arrange an outing.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I grew weary of the pageantry with which people engage one another on Facebook. There are trees outside and there is far too much music to enjoy. 

I reset priorities accordingly.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I had an account for a couple of years or so (due to peer pressure of a kind). I eventually became fed up with a lot of the meaningless rubbish and attention-seeking statuses that would fill my news feed. As one or two have mentioned, I ended up "friends" with a lot of people which I had no real interest in keeping in touch with.

My account is gone now. Via email, my phone and of course face-to-face interaction I stay in touch with the people that matter most -- family and close friends.


----------



## Evoken (Oct 13, 2013)

Nope, don't have a Facebook account.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I have an account which I barely use. Some chat maybe. I don't upload personal photographs there.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I used mine mainly for links to my blog posts.

https://www.facebook.com/hennie.schaper.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

I used to use Facebook a lot, but now I just use it to get updates about groups and events. Over time, I've come to find the idea of posting on Facebook to be slightly weird and uncomfortable, since in real life I would never go up to random acquaintances, shove my picture in their faces, and say "Look at me look at meeee". Facebook also makes me less aware of of myself saying things I would never say in real life, especially as announcements to hundreds of "friends". Overall I just find that my relationships with people are much more genuine, simple, and natural outside of Facebook, but I do still use it for events and groups and stuff.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I use it to keep in touch with my friends in faraway lands (mostly people who I know in real life, with a couple of "online friendship only" exceptions), to post the photos of my travels (it would be a hassle to email them to everyone who would want to see them), and also I am a member of a couple of classical music groups that are fun and informative. Plus, where else could I talk to a whole university professor of philosophy on his subject? I don't know any in real life. Now I only log on once or twice a week though.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Facehook!!!  

Not at all.

I don't like/have Facehook. 

Also no tweeter and hardly an email account. 

I only use Skype to keep in touch with my clients or when an online conference or a meeting is needed due to distance. Just as a working tool.

If I want to see or talk to a friend I use the phone and that's all. Where I live, there, I do friends if possible. Simple as that.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i felt no need to make one before but just recently i did.

i find it a necessity to gain employment or get a girlfriend. they use it to see if you suitable. if you dont have one you can be left out.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I used to hate face book, so when I registered I used a fake name. My close friends knew my account but I barely used it. I started using it a lot, when I discovered some old school colleagues. For their sake I've changed my ID with the real name. I don't have too much information on my account. I only upload pictures with nature…FB is wonderful for staying in touch with friends scattered throughout the world. Some facts are annoying, but I ignore what I don't like (like getting messages from people I don't know)...


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

When I first got an account I thought it was great that I could keep in touch with people I knew. Then I discovered that most of them spend an inordinate amount of time on the internet, the majority on FB posting and posting and posting. Almost all of my friends are "blocked" so I mostly see posts of some news services or certain artists I follow.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I've had a FB page for many years ... have it restricted to close friends and family only though. Used mainly to keep in touch with distant family members, cousins, nieces and nephews. 

I also created a separate page for the charity shop where I work a few days a week - posting notices about special sales and events. 

If FB suddenly crashed and never again appeared, I could live nicely without it.


----------

